# don't you wish your g/f was HOT like me ;)



## kenzie_kutie (Nov 18, 2006)

hey everyone!!! i was sent over here by timeh and nicki AKA gainin goddess and her hubby  i'm gunna be startin a new wesite with them soon, so everyone be on the look out! i'm currently 280 pds, and tryin to get to 300.. and then maybe more!  i'm also the new BODacious covermodel for the new issue... well, i hope you like my pics! 

View attachment half4.jpg


View attachment 100_0567_00.jpg


View attachment half1.jpg


View attachment ken.jpg


----------



## JMCGB (Nov 18, 2006)

Its about time you made it over here. Hope you enjoy your stay. Here is to 300, hope you make it there soon.


----------



## Wagimawr (Nov 18, 2006)

onward and *upward*

to *bigger* and better things

ok, I'll stop  welcome!


----------



## toni (Nov 18, 2006)

WOW! you are so cute! :smitten:


----------



## canadafeeder (Nov 18, 2006)

Wow, you are amazing!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Nov 18, 2006)

Kenzie the great has arrived!!! She's still hot as ever!!!!


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Nov 18, 2006)

Those are some damn cute pictures, Kenzie...I look forward to seeing you surpass 300lbs and beyond!


----------



## FreneticFangs (Nov 18, 2006)

wow! :smitten: :smitten: :smitten: :smitten: :smitten: :smitten:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 18, 2006)

You are gorgeous- I like the one with the blue cami best


----------



## Allie Cat (Nov 19, 2006)

Pardon me while I drool... :wubu: 

=Divals


----------



## activistfatgirl (Nov 19, 2006)

Ya know, that bodacious cover would make one hell of a poster. for my room.
welcome!


----------



## chrisb_2516 (Nov 19, 2006)

Looking great as always, Kenzie!


----------



## Caine (Nov 19, 2006)

You're just...Wow... Just wow... Thing is, you are better than my girlfriend in lokks and charm, seeing as how I've never had a girlfriend...


----------



## LongTimeFA (Nov 19, 2006)

You are very beautiful and SEXY... and that comment "I'm at 280 and want to get to 300" I hope you know that makes a lot of us guys just melt....


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 19, 2006)

Welcome to the boards, Kenzie. 

Just make sure that when you are promoting your paysite, or posting a link to it, etc... that is ONLY allowed on the paysite portion of the boards. There is a rules post there that you should familiarize yourself with. 

Good luck!

AnnMarie


----------



## eagle (Nov 19, 2006)

Hi Kenzie. Wow very nice pics! You're very beautiful and especially love the flexing pic. Best regards in reaching your goal of 300. Take care and hope to see you around more often.


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Nov 20, 2006)

i have no gf so im open if your looking :blush:


----------



## KuroBara (Nov 20, 2006)

Caine said:


> You're just...Wow... Just wow... Thing is, you are better than my girlfriend in lokks and charm, seeing as how I've never had a girlfriend...


Aww pudding! *hugs to boobs*


----------



## rarwrang (Nov 21, 2006)

drop dead gorgeous


----------



## arbbwlover (Nov 21, 2006)

kenzie_kutie said:


> hey everyone!!! i was sent over here by timeh and nicki AKA gainin goddess and her hubby  i'm gunna be startin a new wesite with them soon, so everyone be on the look out! i'm currently 280 pds, and tryin to get to 300.. and then maybe more!  i'm also the new BODacious covermodel for the new issue... well, i hope you like my pics!


Darlin, you are without a doubt a HOT girl and so is my baby. She has beautiful jet black hair, emerald eyes, nice ample breasts... she is 295 sexxxy sexxxy pounds that makes me glad to be alive everyday. :wubu:


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Nov 21, 2006)

kenzie_kutie said:


> hey everyone!!! i was sent over here by timeh and nicki AKA gainin goddess and her hubby  i'm gunna be startin a new wesite with them soon, so everyone be on the look out! i'm currently 280 pds, and tryin to get to 300.. and then maybe more!  i'm also the new BODacious covermodel for the new issue... well, i hope you like my pics!




Having a girlfriend with your proportions would be glorious and hopefully, I'll get to meet her someday.

In the meantime, I just wanted to say thanks for the wonderful pics...you're a knockout.

Best of luck with the new site and please share more pics.


Hugs

Dennis


----------



## elggij (Nov 21, 2006)

Love that pic of you showin off your rolls. Can't waite to see you in the same pose at 300 wearin the same jeans.


----------



## Allie Cat (Nov 22, 2006)

Just need to point out for the record though, my girlfriend IS hot like you  Still droolin' here though.

=Divals


----------

